# بعض اشجار الميلاد في سوريا



## thelife.pro (16 ديسمبر 2010)

عام 2005 شجرة ميلاد من المحتمل انها دخلت كتاب غينس 

أياد بيضاء واحدة تكاتفت لصنع شجرة ميلاد  سورية , وهي لم تعرف الكلل أو الملل لمدة خمسة أشهر لإقامة أكبر شجرة في  الوطن العربي اطلق عليها ( شجرة السلام ) و تزين ساحة جورج خوري في  باب توما . قال               السيد جورج شاهين عضو مجلس ادارة جمعية المعهد الفني الموسيقي الخيري : نقيم بمناسبة عيد الميلاد شجرة , وهي  ترمز الى العطاء والخير في بلدنا سورية , و فرصة عمل ل700 عائلة اعطت ثمراً  جميلا تمثل في ديكور شجرة مصنوعة من ( البريق ) صنعتها نساء من السجون ,  والاتحاد النسائي , وبعض النساء المحتاجات الى العمل , اما الاضاءة صنعها  شبان وشابات من الصم والبكم , والهدايا من صنع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ,  ونحن نفتخر بانها شجرة عطاء للجميع .‏ 
 واضاف شاهين : يصل ارتفاع الشجرة الى 25 متراً , مع ارتفاع النجمة مترين,  وعرضها 12 ونصف, وعدد الهدايا الموجودة على الشجرة 300 هدية , وهي الاولى  في الوطن العربي, وعلى الاغلب الثانية في العالم من حيث الطول والمساحة ,  ونحن نقدم على كتاب غينيس من حيث عدد الخرز الذي يصل الى 12 مليون خرزة,  ونتأمل ان نحقق الرقم القياسي .‏   سميت الشجرة (بشجرة السلام) في بلد السلام سورية, وهدفها العطاء والخير  وزرع الفرح,وبين شاهين أنه ستوزع الهدايا للاطفال وعددها الف هدية لكل طفل  يمر من امام شجرة السلام و لمدة ثلاثة ايام في عيد الميلاد, إن شاء الله  ستكون هذه الشجرة بداية لزراعة عدد من الاشجار في سورية.‏ 

عذرا لعدم امتلاك الصور

ومرت 2005 وهي تحمل السعادة والفرح للجميع 

عام 2006 شجرة ميلاد كانت هي الاكبر واضاءت سماء دمشق 

ضمن الاحتفالات بأعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة الميلادية قامت ادارة اسواق  الخير باضاءة شجرة عيد الميلاد وشجرة المحبة والسلام التى تعد الاكبر  والاضخم فى الشرق الاوسط وربما فى العالم وذلك فى مجمع اسواق الخير بدمشق.
ويبلغ  طول الشجرة 37.50 مترا سبعة وثلاثين مترا ونصف المتر وقطرها10امتار  ووزنها6أطنان وزينت بـ17000 غصن اخضر وب250لف لمبة وعشرين الف وردة حمراء  اعدت من قبل فريق عمل كامل لحوالى65شخصا باختصاصات هندسة انارة واعمال  معدنية وتزيين.
وتعد هذه الشجرة الثانية بعد شجرة الميلاد التى تقام فى محافظة حمص رمزا وعنوانا للمحبة والاخاء والعيش المشترك فى سورية التى تعتبر
انموذجا يحتذى.






وفي نفس الوقت لما يقتصر العمل على دمشق فقد تم تزين اضخم شجرة طبيعية في سوريا 
في محافظة حمص

تم إنارة أكبر شجرة ميلاد في سورية لمناسبة أعياد  الميلاد ورأس السنة الميلادية في ساحة كنيسة أم الزنار .

والشجرة ( شجرة سرو ) التي تمت إنارتها يبلغ ارتفاعها / 25 / متر , وهي  الأعلى في سورية والثالثة في العالم , وتنار للسنة الثالثة على التوالي .
 وقال المطران سلوانس بطرس النعمة مطران حمص وحماة  وتوابعهما للسريان الأرثوذكس في كلمة له أثناء حفل الإنارة " يسرّني بعيد  الميلاد المجيد ورأس السنة الجديدة الميلادية أن أتوجه إليكم بهذه  الكلمات لأشارككم أحبائي الفرح والصلاة وبهجة العيد، ولنفتكر معاً بمعاني  العيد الروحية والسامية " موجهاً دعوته " لرسم بهجة العيد على قلوب الأطفال  الأيتام وعلى قلوب الأرامل والمحتاجين والفقراء والمعوزين وتقدِيم  المساعدات اللازمة مهما كانت صغيرة أو كبيرة , ليكون بذلك تم معنى العيد ".




كما تم افتتاح أكبر مغارة مزينة في سورية حيث بنيت من القنب  والخشب ووضع فيها مجسمات تمثل ولادة السيد المسيح وبعض الحيوانات , كما  وضع فيها بعض الآثار من ممتلكات الكنيسة .





وفي عام 2009 من ضمن اشجار العيد كانت شجرة صافيتا 
باجواء مليئة بالمحبة والتآخي مع المعوقين 

بتعاون مميز من شباب موقعي Safita1 وSafitaClub
وبحضور رسمي و جماهيري
أنار أهل مدينة صافيتا شجرة الميلاد في ساحة السيدة بمحبتهم و اخائهم
يوم الاحد 20-12-2009 الساعة *



























يا ترى هل السنة شو رح نعمل 

اهم شي ان المحبة موجودة 
والشجرة رمز 

ينعاد عليكم بصحة وعافية 
*


----------

